# Story of Tuck, a rescued GR



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

This is amazing... Can't believe Tuck looked like this to start with. Hope his original owners pay a price of some sort... Blessings to the guy that saved him.

https://positively.com/contributors/rescue-dog-chronicles-overcoming-the-odds/


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I am afraid to look!

Yesterday I Googled for an image that had _nothing_ to do with emaciated golden retrievers and I.saw.what.can.not.be.unseen. :no:
(it was about goldens and strollers)


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

He has a beautiful Golden Retriever face. For me, the worst part was to read that he had lived most of his life in neglect . . . like this? I hope not.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a sad but amazing story and transformation of this beautiful boy.
A special thank you to GRRA, their volunteers and Vets who cared for this boy. 
They literally saved his life and made it possible to have the family he has.

A special thank you to his new adoptive family too, enjoy your Golden years Tuck, you deserve it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tuck*

This is a story worth reading!

God Bless Tuck and Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta-they are all wonderful!!

https://positively.com/contributors/rescue-dog-chronicles-overcoming-the-odds/


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tuck*

Tuck has his own Facebook Page. What a miracle transformation!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

God bless the person that took him in. Great ending to such a sad story.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

God Bless you Tuck and to your rescuers. It is hard to fathom that this extreme neglect exists. Breaks my heart but so good to read the positive outcome stories.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*



OutWest said:


> This is amazing... Can't believe Tuck looked like this to start with. Hope his original owners pay a price of some sort... Blessings to the guy that saved him.
> 
> https://positively.com/contributors/rescue-dog-chronicles-overcoming-the-odds/


*Bumping up Tuck's SPECIAL story. He also has his own Facebook Page!

https://positively.com/contributors/rescue-dog-chronicles-overcoming-the-odds/

https://www.facebook.com/SavingTuckEverlasting*


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Story is sad but has such a great ending that it's worth a read. Checked out the facebook page and had to include this link as it's too funny. 

Little Drummer Boy - Walk off the Earth (Feat. Doggies) - YouTube


----------



## Bustersmom (Jan 21, 2014)

Amazing dog--sad sad how he got that way but his heart was still golden , all golden. Thank you for the happy ending.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So sad that he has a brain tumor. At least before he goes he got to know what love is.


----------

